# Trey's Build



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been slowly working on a viv for an as of yet undecided group of frogs. Strongly considering Arena Blanca, so if anyone has some available let me know! 

It's been about three months since I started this and have just been doing a little here and a little there. I was definitely inspired by rafs amazing viv. Check out the progression pics below: 






















Sorry about the orientation of the pics 

First dryfit with stream bank foamed in 








False bottom using matala (really like this stuff). 








Foamed in the fans and vents on the side









Here's the finished hard shape.











I plan to have mostly miniature orchids in here with some miniature broms, epiphytic ferns, and small leaved vining and trailing plants. The shallow water area will have crypt. Parvula and anubias nana petite for sure. Beyond that I'm clueless! Suggestions, advice, comments would be great. 

- almost forgot, the leaf litter is on it's way, as well as a mist king system


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Trey,

This looks great so far. Excellent work on the vines -- can't wait to see it planted. =) 

How big is this tank? Also, re: the matala, what do you plan to cover it with? Are you going to use a layer of mesh to separate it from the substrate, or is it woven tightly enough that you don't feel it will be necessary? How hard is it to cut?

Best,
Ash


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The title of this build caught my attention because my name is Tray Great job on the background, cant wait to see more updates!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I threw a couple orchids in yesterday and added a few plants to the water area after getting the pump up and running. 

The matala is covered in fiberglass window screening. I think if I had gone with th black super fine matala I wouldn't have needed to cover it but I'm not sure. It is very easy to work with and cut. I really do like it a lot. Much easier than eggcrate.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I love vivs like this, can't wait to see who it turns out. Subscribed.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice! Looks a lot like my build too. My frogs and I are lovin it.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the roots, what did you coat the rope in!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

The whole background is coated in several layers of a titebond iii and peat slurry. The shoreline or bank towards the front is silicone and peat. Here's a pic with a few plants in it. Planting will be slow for sure due to the cost of orchids lol. 









An ID on this orchid would be great. The grower I got it from said it would do well in viv conditions, but didnt have an exact ID on it.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Aha I beleive that orchid is Masdevallia discoidea


----------



## Froglet54 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool viv what method did you use for your roots


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Just ropes and Pvc with peat and titebond III over it.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Added a few more plants. Still a long way to go. I'm not sure how that pilea is going to do in there or the selaginella.. So we will see if it stays in or not


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure why tapatalk makes those pictures look like crap. They look great on my phone...


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I like it!! It came out great. How deep is the water in the front?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks kalakole, it has a long way to go yet though! The water in the front is about an inch or so deep at the deepest spots. The idea there is for most of it to eventually be overgrown with different emergents and moss so there is very little water. 

I added a few more ( tiny ) orchids and ferns the other day too


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

This is looking awesome! That pilea you've got hanging in places is gonna go wild. =)

I'm curious -- what's gonna go in those holes up high on either side of the tank?

Best,
Ash


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good!!! How do you have the pilea mounted across the top of the tank?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

The hole on the left is a passive vent, and the one on the right is a fan  there is another fan hidden behid that. Im hoping when the plants fill in they will disguise those a bit. I will be putting in a few broms and tillies toward those areas as well, so that should help disguise them a bit. 

The pilea is just mounted to some sphagnum around the top. I am unfamiliar with it's growth pattern so I figured I would try some on the ground (you can see it on the right hand side) and on the BG as well.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Trey said:


> Aha I beleive that orchid is Masdevallia discoidea


Do you have a better picture of the Masdie? M. discoidea has a very flattened flower, sort of like a pancake standing on its side.

Also, what species of Selaginella is that on the floor? S. kraussiana?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

This is the only other picture I have of it on my phone. This was befor the bloom opened up and before I put it in the tank








I beleive that is kraussiana, it was an unlabeled pot I picked up for about 3 bucks. Huge portion too.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It's looking really great. How many vents does your tank have and how many did you cover?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

The tank has six on the back and two on each side. The ones on the back are open behind the background so outside air is exposed to the waterline from behind, but is completely sealed from the actual display (not sure if that makes sense) . I closed off all or the others completely except for that one on the top left hand side. There are two computer fans running at all time in the tank for good air circulation.


----------



## irishkreem (Apr 20, 2013)

Trey said:


> I have been slowly working on a viv for an as of yet undecided group of frogs. Strongly considering Arena Blanca, so if anyone has some available let me know!
> 
> It's been about three months since I started this and have just been doing a little here and a little there. I was definitely inspired by rafs amazing viv. Check out the progression pics below:
> 
> ...


what is your exact method of making and installing the vines? what did you use diff size ropes? when i say method of installing i mean like do you lay them in and just foam the top of them so they hang down? would be much appreciated i really like the look of your viv


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I used multiple different sizes of rope and used hot glue to set them and manipulate how they laid, where they came together etc. I foamed over some of them.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Heres a little update. Still a lot of growing to do, but its coming together..


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I LOVE it. I really can't wait to see this tank grown out!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are some up close shots to see more plants!
They are all not too good, taken with iphone.































Thanks for looking!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What species of frog you will put in this beautiful viv? Are you still undecided?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Right now there is a group of Veradero imitators in there. Im not sure if they will stay in there or not, it depends on if there is any aggression seen. I just finished the backgrounds on 5 exoterras last night and have a few more to do yet, so I may spilt these guys into pairs and give each pair their own exo.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice viv! I saw the varadero's head sticking out of a brom


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

All I can say is wow. Well done sir, looks amazing.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Quick pic update 
Edit: tapatalk is messing up


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## psturm5 (Sep 1, 2011)

that is absolutely incredible! looks like you cut a piece of the jungle out and precisely dropped it into your tank! you make me want to start mine all over....


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What a jungle!


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

Its looks superb, just amazing.
Be careful the with the duckweed... That stuff will get out of control, and can be really hard to get rid of. You'll probably end up taking it out by the handful haha.
Is there any filtration for the water feature?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

EthanA said:


> Its looks superb, just amazing.
> Be careful the with the duckweed... That stuff will get out of control, and can be really hard to get rid of. You'll probably end up taking it out by the handful haha.
> Is there any filtration for the water feature?


Thanks! 

And yes I am familiar with duckweed PITA. That amount came from one or two hitch hiker pieces that came in on either the crypts or anubias.

Filtration is provided by water circulating through the Matala via a small pump.


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

That is just beautiful! Love it. What size is it? I don't think i saw a tank size when i read through.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang bro how did I miss this...Sweet work man...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## tubbee (Aug 1, 2012)

What a beautiful tank,


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

If it's got filtration, I wonder if you could put like some cherry shrimp or guppies, or something down there, but that would depend on the ammonium, nitrate, and nitrite levels, which I would assume to be high in a frog tank.
Just an idea.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Means a lot! 

Cherry shrimp would work fine in there, but I plan for the water section to pretty much fill with small aquatics and emergents, not sure how much space they would have over time. Besides tank is for the frogs


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

lando said:


> That is just beautiful! Love it. What size is it? I don't think i saw a tank size when i read through.


Thought I put it in there but maybe not. 36x18x24


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Very very nice! Love the way it came out!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Have had several orchids blooming for me in here. Here is the most recent. I'll have to look for pics of the others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are great looking flowers...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------

